# Sleeping Tablets



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't respond to the poster who started the original thread - but what Kath says makes perfect sense.I think you have to be wary of sleeping tablets - as far as I know, they are addictive. I know when I was battling very bad depression, the GP would only prescribe 2 weeks worth at a time. They did the trick to a certain extent - but I always woke at 3.00am and didn't get back to sleep. Also it wasn't a healthy sleep - and I'm sure being on any sort of sleeping tablets long-term isn't a great idea and isn't supported by the medical profession here - I'd be looking at whats behind the insomnia - unless you use them sensibly and as a one-off from time to time aid like Ash does. If I have insomnia now - I usually spend the night doing A to Z games; rivers, film stars, famous Scousers - you know the sort of thing. Anyone who battles long-term insomnia has my deepest sympathy - I know darling Cherrie has suffered from time to time - its horrible and very draining.Sue


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

I do feel for anyone with any form of sleeping issue. Although I don't seem to have many probs now, I did go for some time with only poor/interrupted sleep before I started my current meds - but I think a lot of the improvement was due to a change in my psychological view on the situation (less stress, and an 'acceptance' of my my IBS, seemed to help). I must be honest here and say that I've now gone completely the other way - I have trouble keeping my eyes open come the middle of the afternoon. It has got so bad that I'm seriously thinking about CFS!


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

In response - it's very annoying!!If it isn't enough to be dealing with IBS and anxiety (because anxiety typically leads to the insomnia most times), and be utterly exhausted but unable to sleep. I wouldn't want to be on sleeping aids daily long term either... heck, even I'm slowly getting used to my current ones so I only take them as a last resource. I suppose I should consider myself lucky that it's usually just for a couple nights straight every other week... Something like that anyways; I don't know, I don't keep track. Sometimes it just takes me a long time, then sometimes I'm up ALLL NIGHT doing something because I "feel" like I need to be doing something productive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Well Ash - how ludicrous is this - I couldn't get to sleep cos I couldn't think of a TV Detective beginning with "J"!!!! Saddo that I am.Sue


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Why a TV Detective beginning with J?Thing is, sometimes I'll even clean the house at 2am hoping it'll tire me out... but it STILL doesn't make me sleep! I just end up being sore and miserable for the next 24-48 hours-ish.You know it's insomnia when....


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Well see when I can't sleep I do these bloody "lists" - A to Z OF...... and I was trying to do detectives - silly I know but because of my history of depression starting with chronic insomnia - I don't like struggling to sleep and I have to take my mind of that if you see what I mean - oh dear and I'm 47 this year!!!! Cleaning the house - well I suppose at least thats useful.Sue


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Sue - Jack Reagan from 'The Sweeney'


----------

